# VST basket wont stay in the Gaggia PF



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

my brand new VST 18g ridged basket wont stay in the Gaggia PF

presses in OK - than one side pops up after a second........









I read somewhere a softer spring is available

anyone got a link or a solution..?

(the basket falls out with no spring )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take Spring out - make little bigger - put spring back


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Take Spring out - make little bigger - put spring back


i think the spring is forcing the basket out - with too much pressure

surely i need to have a softer spring.?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

it sounds like the spring isnt engaging into the ridge properly.

If it did I doubt too much pressure would result in it popping out, just being a bugger to get back out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take two pairs of pliers and grip the spring adjacent to the flats, gently tweak the spring to make the flats stand out more. I found this solved the problem when I used the Classic:good:


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> it sounds like the spring isnt engaging into the ridge properly.......................


BINGO.......I wasn't putting enough weight on the basket to completely engage the spring. *Needs a lot*..!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

yardbent said:


> BINGO.......I wasn't putting enough weight on the basket to completely engage the spring. *Needs a lot*..!


still not happy - so reduced the tension on the PF spring = better


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I must say the ridged ones are very secure in the PF but I prefer my ridgeless vst simply because it's so much easier to pop in and out. It stays in place on spring tension even when knocking the puck out. They don't need to be as secure as the ridged ones often are (though this may depend on basket and PF holder). I'm sure once you can slacken the spring a wee bit it will be good.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> ...... I'm sure once you can slacken the spring a wee bit it will be good.


VST basket on its own - MBK 58.355mm is a lovely sliding fit

VST basket in PF is definately distorted at the spring points - and the MBK was harder to insert,

and could be 'rocked' across the spring points axis where it was tight

so i clipped and straightened the spring a little = much better ...







..

drive safe - snowing here


----------

